# hey ladies! check this out...



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

check out this entertaining response  to my race report on the XC Racing & Training board.

anyone care to comment? 

rt


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

*Yowza!*

Now there is someone who obviously doesn't get out much! Although I live in the US now, I am originally from Canada, and think his remark is maybe just a little off? Could be all the beer and donuts 

SheFly


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*Wow*

As a "chick" from Canada...I'd have to say this guy has some blinders on..all my ladies that I ride with or that i know who ride\race are quite the cuties. Well not too sad he doesn't live in Canada anymore..and he wonders why he might have a few problems getting dates. LOL..Kona


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

that's Picard for you. I think there is something in the water where he lives. And he wonders why he can't get a date...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

SheFly said:


> Now there is someone who obviously doesn't get out much! Although I live in the US now, I am originally from Canada, and think his remark is maybe just a little off? Could be all the beer and donuts
> 
> SheFly


LOL. i lived in Mtl for close to 10 years and IMO there were plenty of nice looking women on bikes. 

i think he was just dropped on his head as a child. 

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

konahottie_311 said:


> As a "chick" from Canada...I'd have to say this guy has some blinders on..all my ladies that I ride with or that i know who ride\race are quite the cuties. Well not too sad he doesn't live in Canada anymore..and he wonders why he might have a few problems getting dates. LOL..Kona


you know.

just hear me out, don't cut me off at the knees just yet..

He does still live in Canada, and you were looking for people to ride with...I'm just thinking out loud here, but......


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

formica said:


> that's Picard for you. I think there is something in the water where he lives. And he wonders why he can't get a date...


i think it's the bullseye on his forehead that all women can see. it's wrong to laugh but how can you not?

wonder if he's the same guy that at a post-ride group pizza-fest tossed his business card in my direction, stood up and announced "I'LL RIDE WITH YOU ANY TIME ANY WHERE!!" i was so stunned i think my jaw hit the ground. i'm probably lucky a moth didn't fly in and take up residence. my friends and i are still laughing about it a month later. 

rt


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Now that's a smooth operator, rt.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> you know.
> 
> just hear me out, don't cut me off at the knees just yet..
> 
> He does still live in Canada, and you were looking for people to ride with...I'm just thinking out loud here, but......


LOL

.

.

.

.

.



rt


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Really ... ? And here I was all set to get my own business cards made up ... right before I threw myself off some rooftop to end my shame.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

kept man said:


> Now that's a smooth operator, rt.


too smooth for his own good i think. 

rt


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

sportsman said:


> you know.
> 
> just hear me out, don't cut me off at the knees just yet..
> 
> He does still live in Canada, and you were looking for people to ride with...I'm just thinking out loud here, but......


I dont think i need someone to ride with that badly....but that was a good one..LMAO


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

*rt* said:


> ...i think he was just dropped on his head as a child.
> 
> rt


Repeatedly and still.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

konahottie_311 said:


> I dont think i need someone to ride with that badly....but that was a good one..LMAO


whew...wiping my brow...

I was definitely hoping that I wouldn't offend you with that last post. As someone of the non-woman persuasion, I would not want to pi$$ off the denizens of this forum..

besides, you said that you have a boyfriend, so I doubt that he'd consider you an eligible riding buddy


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

On behalf of all of Canada... I appologize for Picard.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

sportsman said:


> whew...wiping my brow...
> 
> I was definitely hoping that I wouldn't offend you with that last post. As someone of the non-woman persuasion, I would not want to pi$$ off the denizens of this forum..
> 
> besides, you said that you have a boyfriend, so I doubt that he'd consider you an eligible riding buddy


Oh darn....what ever will I do,doomed to ride alone (sniff sniff)...maybe I will have to get rid of the BF...hehe


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey now SSteel, that makes it sound like we're collectively responsible for him.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*Hahahahaha!*



shiggy said:


> Repeatedly and still.


LMAO!!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

kept man said:


> Really ... ? And here I was all set to get my own business cards made up ... right before I threw myself off some rooftop to end my shame.


printing cost of business cards: $75

post-ride pizza dinner: $8

look on the ladies faces after "I'LL RIDE WITH YOU ANYTIME, ANYWHERE!": priceless



rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

SSteel said:


> On behalf of all of Canada... I appologize for Picard.


On behalf of men, I apologize...

but, he makes the rest of us look better


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I almost think he says to himself before he posts "Ok, now what is the stupidest statement I can come up with for the situation so I can raise the most outrageous reactions." He seems addicted to the negative attention he brings on himself. Definitely not worth any more of our time and attention.

Mary Ann


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i think it's the bullseye on his forehead that all women can see. it's wrong to laugh but how can you not?
> 
> wonder if he's the same guy that at a post-ride group pizza-fest tossed his business card in my direction, stood up and announced "I'LL RIDE WITH YOU ANY TIME ANY WHERE!!" i was so stunned i think my jaw hit the ground. i'm probably lucky a moth didn't fly in and take up residence. my friends and i are still laughing about it a month later.
> 
> rt


The next time you gals get someone like that, hand him "your" phone number from this list:

The Rejection Hotline Numbers & Cities
Located coast-to-coast in over 30 U.S. cities and expanding rapidly, the Rejection Hotline™ is the industry leader in rejection service.

*Boston 
617-861-3962 
**New York City 
212-660-2245 
New Jersey 
201-808-6011 
Philadelpha 
215-618-1505 
NEW: Cleveland 
216-269-0085 
***Miami 
305-241-0033 
***Orlando 
407-338-0036 
NEW: ***Tampa 
813-273-8160 
Phoenix 
602-230-4210 
Las Vegas 
702-386-5397 
San Diego 
858-492-8002 
NEW: San Jose 
408-236-2060 
New Hampshire 
603-413-2340 
Rhode Island 
401-648-6543 
Maine 
207-376-0768 
Atlanta 
770-908-7383 
San Francisco 
415-356-9833 
Denver 
303-607-7527 
Los Angeles 
310-217-7638 
Washington DC 
202-452-7468 
Chicago 
773-509-5027 
Seattle 
206-376-9798 
Baltimore 
410-347-1488 
Virginia 
703-912-1725 
Detroit 
248-262-6861 
Houston 
713-866-6249 
Dallas 
972-504-6270 
* More Massachusets #s 
617-861-3962 
508-556-3549 
781-654-2925 
978-364-8939 
413-351-2684 
** More New York #s 
212-660-2245 
718-971-5245 
516-730-7245 
914-269-4245 
845-259-2245 
*** More Florida #s 
305-241-0033 
407-338-0036 
813-273-8160 
321-844-0033 
561-986-0035 
954-287-0023 
NEW: The Nicer, Kinder, More Subtle and Gentle Rejection Hotline 
781-382-3478 
NEW: Remember, It Could Always Suck More 
781-382-3756

Here's a link to the site: http://www.rejectionhotline.com/

This # is funny. My GF gives them out to guys all the time when she's out with her friends. Call one...you laugh you bunns off!


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

oh man ... I'm listening to it right now at the Boston number ... that is damn funny ...


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

*rt* said:


> LOL. i lived in Mtl for close to 10 years and IMO there were plenty of nice looking women on bikes.
> 
> i think he was just dropped on his head as a child.
> 
> rt


If by Mtl you meant Montreal, then you are absolutely right - Montreal ladies are very special indeed. In Canada, Montreal sets the standard for fashion and good looking, stylish people. I lived there for almost 20 years and married a French cutie.

As for the race pictures, sorry about the DNF. You fell, you got back on the bike and gave it a shot. I think that is splendid.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

serious said:


> If by Mtl you meant Montreal, then you are absolutely right - Montreal ladies are very special indeed. In Canada, Montreal sets the standard for fashion and good looking, stylish people. I lived there for almost 20 years and married a French cutie.
> 
> As for the race pictures, sorry about the DNF. You fell, you got back on the bike and gave it a shot. I think that is splendid.


yup, by Mtl i mean Montreal. 

thanks. DNFs happen, seemed like a waste not to ride anyway.

rt


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

1) Picard is a dillhole.
2) I am a female Canadian cyclist, and I'm no Hells. Hell on wheels, yes, but without chaps.
3) As to location, I'm in MTL meself... any of you around here still? Wanna ride this weekend? I like meeting new people-types.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL! that's funny. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> 3) As to location, I'm in MTL meself... any of you around here still? Wanna ride this weekend? I like meeting new people-types.


would love to get together to ride but unfortunately my time in Mtl ended in '99. i finished up my degree and they booted me out of the country (such is the life of a US citizen on a student visa). but i have to say the nicest compliment i got during the time i was there was just before i left when someone who didn't know me very well thought i was a native Mtl'er. 

rt - currently residing in the steamy southeastern US


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

*rt* said:


> (such is the life of a US citizen on a student visa)


yo word, that's exactly what I am/was... originally from Ohio, now I'm here on a work visa. Deportation is fun!
Well, if you know anyone who still rides around here, hook me up... I've got a pretty happy little group, but new people are always fun...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> yo word, that's exactly what I am/was... originally from Ohio, now I'm here on a work visa. Deportation is fun!
> Well, if you know anyone who still rides around here, hook me up... I've got a pretty happy little group, but new people are always fun...


work visas can be tough to get. nice job getting one - you must be in engineering or something "vital" (as opposed to my social science research degree that isn't vital for anything except getting me an income!). 

not sure anyone i used to ride with is still around....and the ones that might still be around aren't worth hooking up to ride with!!  but i'll definitely let you know if i think of anyone. 

rt


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

*rt* said:


> work visas can be tough to get. nice job getting one - you must be in engineering or something "vital" (as opposed to my social science research degree that isn't vital for anything except getting me an income!).
> 
> not sure anyone i used to ride with is still around....and the ones that might still be around aren't worth hooking up to ride with!!  but i'll definitely let you know if i think of anyone.
> 
> rt


oh, BURN!
yeah, I am a engineer. Read: dork. (There was a "desk monkey going bananas" discussion in General a few months that details...)
Thanks... keep the rubber side down!
M


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Figures! I currently live in Montreal but commute to Ottawa for work during the week. I would ride this weekend, but I'm packing to move to Ottawa at the end of the month, so my weekend (and the next 3) will be filled with boxing, taping and moving. Too bad we didn't hook up sooner.

Where are you located? Where do you normally ride? We're in the West Island and usually ride at Ste-Anne-des-Lacs. It's great, but it takes up almost a whole day with the hour commute each way.

Mary Ann


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> Where are you located? Where do you normally ride? We're in the West Island and usually ride at Ste-Anne-des-Lacs. It's great, but it takes up almost a whole day with the hour commute each way.
> 
> Mary Ann


Live in Outremont, work in Brossard (generally ride road on the rive-sud 3x/week). I ride trail at Bromont, Prevost (not so much anymore with the logging), Ste-Anne-des-Lacs, Rougemont, and Mt Royal (if I'm lazy/pressed for time)... going to try to get down to the States on the weekends now and then.
Anyway, if you know of anywhere else that's in good shape, definately let me know! Too bad we didn't meet up earlier... enjoy Ottawa!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I love Montreal and I do go there often (especially to see family and friends and to ski in the winter). Unfortunately Montreal is rather weak for XC biking. Toronto is superior in that area, as it has many mtb centers. But that is about the only thing that I like about Toronto. 

By the way, Bromont is the best (their DH facilities are also outstanding) and it is only 45 minutes from Brossard - where I lived. Besides, Ski Bromont has gone through major investment (lots of new ski trails and some new chairs) and I hope that that spills over into their summer time activities for mountain biking. I have yet to go there this summer.


----------



## dodo (Apr 19, 2005)

*I'm surprised....*



*rt* said:


> check out this entertaining response  to my race report on the XC Racing & Training board.
> 
> anyone care to comment?
> 
> rt


I'm surprised you don't have more issues with freaks, geeks, and stalkers. The way you post: pictures of yourself in varions states of undress, pictures of your car (at least blur the license plate!), what races you are heading to, and what place you got on multiple forums.

If attention is what you want, you are certainly getting it, but you are not wise from a personal safety perspective.

I could write a short dissertation on this but I don't want to give anyone ideas.

Brian


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I feel so left out, I get no "fan mail"...  

Let's just say he's a piece of work. I'm sure glad he doesn't live in my area.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

*rt* said:


> yup, by Mtl i mean Montreal.
> 
> thanks. DNFs happen, seemed like a waste not to ride anyway.
> 
> rt


I liked how you handled that DNF


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> check out this entertaining response to my race report on the XC Racing & Training board.
> 
> anyone care to comment?
> 
> rt


I think he needs a sexy wound.


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

serious said:


> By the way, Bromont is the best (their DH facilities are also outstanding) and it is only 45 minutes from Brossard - where I lived. Besides, Ski Bromont has gone through major investment (lots of new ski trails and some new chairs) and I hope that that spills over into their summer time activities for mountain biking. I have yet to go there this summer.


I hate to tell you this (and I apologize to everyone else for the threadjack) but Bromont has hacked out a prime section of XC trails in the name of... you guessed it... condos. A good chunk of the Bromont Extra-Legere (#5... the climbing trail) is now logged garbage. It's a crying shame. I guess they decided they weren't getting enough income from us spandex-types and thought condos would be more profitable. Or something. Anyway, if you want to go to Bromont, fire me a PM/email of some sorts and we'll hook ya up.
M


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Bromont is one of my favourite trails and I'm just heartsick that condos are hacking into some great trails.  It makes my decision to sell my DH bike and the move to Ottawa that much easier to handle knowing I won't be missing out on the prime trails this summer.

Mary Ann


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

dodo said:


> I'm surprised you don't have more issues with freaks, geeks, and stalkers. The way you post: pictures of yourself in varions states of undress, pictures of your car (at least blur the license plate!), what races you are heading to, and what place you got on multiple forums.
> 
> If attention is what you want, you are certainly getting it, but you are not wise from a personal safety perspective.
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about paranoia! Sounds like you spend too much time in the bomb shelter...

Picard is just some internet freak who offers no valuable contribution to these boards but probably wouldn't have the balls to say a tenth of what he spouts here if you met him in real life. I'm glad this forum has an 'ignore' feature 

- Jen.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I liked how you handled that DNF




i think i've mentioned this in other places, but really i had a good time riding out. once i knew i wasn't racing anymore it was all about the ride. which, i guess is what it should be all the time. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*whatever.*



dodo said:


> I'm surprised you don't have more issues with freaks, geeks, and stalkers. The way you post: pictures of yourself in varions states of undress, pictures of your car (at least blur the license plate!), what races you are heading to, and what place you got on multiple forums.
> 
> If attention is what you want, you are certainly getting it, but you are not wise from a personal safety perspective.
> 
> ...


if someone really wants to stalk me they'll find a way to do it pictures, race info, finishes or no. do i make it easier? only if it's something they wanted to do in the first place.

but i do appreciate your concern.

rt

ps - there are no pictures of my full license plate


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> I feel so left out, I get no "fan mail"...
> 
> Let's just say he's a piece of work. I'm sure glad he doesn't live in my area.


i'll send you fan mail!! 

it takes all kinds. 

rt


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Wow, talk about paranoia! Sounds like you spend too much time in the bomb shelter...
> 
> Picard is just some internet freak who offers no valuable contribution to these boards but probably wouldn't have the balls to say a tenth of what he spouts here if you met him in real life. I'm glad this forum has an 'ignore' feature
> 
> - Jen.


oh, don't ignore him, he's alwasy good for a laugh.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn that Picard - he's so... _smooth_ .

C'mon Sarah - you don't call an expressed desire to steal your (and Troy's) penny farthing for a joyride "fan mail"?


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice TR (not sure what you call them in the mtb world), *rt* --- great shots on all accounts.... The ice tub - I got cold just lookn' at it.

As for the guy's comments; bah, ya' know those canucks  Silly folks, eh?

blk


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

bad_lil_kitty said:


> Nice TR (not sure what you call them in the mtb world), *rt* --- great shots on all accounts.... The ice tub - I got cold just lookn' at it.
> 
> As for the guy's comments; bah, ya' know those canucks  Silly folks, eh?
> 
> blk


thanks. the ice bath isn't that bad once you go numb!! i actually managed to stay in there for 11 minutes. 

oh, he amuses me to no end. just hours & hours of cheap enteratinment. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Damn that Picard - he's so... _smooth_ .
> 
> C'mon Sarah - you don't call an expressed desire to steal your (and Troy's) penny farthing for a joyride "fan mail"?


ya, smooth. like really, really bad tequila! 

rt


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*I had enough of your disparaging remarks !!*



mahgnillig said:


> Wow, talk about paranoia! Sounds like you spend too much time in the bomb shelter...
> 
> Picard is just some internet freak who offers no valuable contribution to these boards but probably wouldn't have the balls to say a tenth of what he spouts here if you met him in real life. I'm glad this forum has an 'ignore' feature
> 
> - Jen.


who the hell do you call me internet freaks? How dare you use dare calling me freaks. I won't tolerate this invectives from any of you people. You are too rich hence you criticize other people form other countries. I was making a friendly joke with rt. You wouldn't know your own anal opening from your mouth. The denizen of this forum are dam aggressive for no reason. Do you smoke heroin or coke on weekend for fun? US has too much crime hence you are dam paranoid, psychopathic that you assume everyone else outside the US is also paranoid as you are. Let me tell you mahgnillig, Many people in Canada don't share your paranoia.

I drove through the US on different cities such as Chicago, Detroit, Newyork and Buffalo and I saw board up windows , steel bars covering windows on residental streets. I wonder if this is Iraq or the movie set of "escape from Newyork". McDonald , KFC restaurants even have bullet proof glass protecting the clerk. There is no such thing here in Canada.

I had enough of you people in this forum poking fun at me. why don't you and I met on the street and lets see you have the guts to tell me !!


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Picard said:


> who the hell do you call me internet freaks? How dare you use dare calling me freaks. I won't tolerate this invectives from any of you people. You are too rich hence you criticize other people form other countries. I was making a friendly joke with rt. You wouldn't know your own anal opening from your mouth. The denizen of this forum are dam aggressive for no reason. Do you smoke heroin or coke on weekend for fun? US has too much crime hence you are dam paranoid, psychopathic that you assume everyone else outside the US is also paranoid as you are. Let me tell you mahgnillig, Many people in Canada don't share your paranoia.
> 
> I drove through the US on different cities such as Chicago, Detroit, Newyork and Buffalo and I saw board up windows , steel bars covering windows on residental streets. I wonder if this is Iraq or the movie set of "escape from Newyork". McDonald , KFC restaurants even have bullet proof glass protecting the clerk. There is no such thing here in Canada.
> 
> I had enough of you people in this forum poking fun at me. why don't you and I met on the street and lets see you have the guts to tell me !!


Let that be a lesson to you, mahgnillig.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mary Ann said:


> Bromont is one of my favourite trails and I'm just heartsick that condos are hacking into some great trails. It makes my decision to sell my DH bike and the move to Ottawa that much easier to handle knowing I won't be missing out on the prime trails this summer.
> 
> Mary Ann


you're selling your DH bike?! why?!

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*frankie says*

RELAX!!!

Picard

it's just a forum! Filled with people that you'll probably never meet. It isn't necessarily personal, doesn't have to be made personal. So people are reacting to your comment about canadian women cyclists looking like Hell's Angels, can't you step back and see the reason that would be insulting? Particularly in light of previous posts that you have made about the fairer sex, both north of and south of the border? Unlike a few other people, you aren't attacked every time you post, but some of your postings are deserving of piling on.

Currently, you have a thread about roadie/mtb training, full of useful replies. Your drug thread: some informative replies and lots of opinions. You haven't done much to actually generate dislike yet, although posts about beating people up will lead you in that direction. You just have a tendency to insert foot in mouth, sometimes it is difficult to decide if you are trolling, a tad naive (didn't you start the thread about mtbing is to men as _______ is to women?), truly sexist, or maybe 16 years old (which would explain all of the above).

For the most part, no one is attacking you, just having some fun, albeit at your expense


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Picard said:


> who the hell do you call me internet freaks? How dare you use dare calling me freaks. I won't tolerate this invectives from any of you people. You are too rich hence you criticize other people form other countries. I was making a friendly joke with rt. You wouldn't know your own anal opening from your mouth. The denizen of this forum are dam aggressive for no reason. Do you smoke heroin or coke on weekend for fun? US has too much crime hence you are dam paranoid, psychopathic that you assume everyone else outside the US is also paranoid as you are. Let me tell you mahgnillig, Many people in Canada don't share your paranoia.
> 
> I drove through the US on different cities such as Chicago, Detroit, Newyork and Buffalo and I saw board up windows , steel bars covering windows on residental streets. I wonder if this is Iraq or the movie set of "escape from Newyork". McDonald , KFC restaurants even have bullet proof glass protecting the clerk. There is no such thing here in Canada.
> 
> I had enough of you people in this forum poking fun at me. why don't you and I met on the street and lets see you have the guts to tell me !!


yawn.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Picard said:


> who the hell do you call me internet freaks?


Ca va mon vieux il faut le prendre avec un peux d'humour, la prochain fois c'est qq'un d'autre!


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

poutine.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Let that be a lesson to you, mahgnillig.


/sniff

Picard doesn't like me... I'm cryin' a river here


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> you don't call an expressed desire to steal your (and Troy's) penny farthing for a joyride "fan mail"?


Hardly! There was no come on or even veiled attampt at a pick up line. Whoa is me!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Someone should tell him that girls like guys with skills...*

Bow staff skills, computer hacking skills....


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

_You wouldn't know your own anal opening from your mouth. The denizen of this forum are dam aggressive for no reason. Do you smoke heroin or coke on weekend for fun? US has too much crime hence you are dam paranoid, psychopathic that you assume everyone else outside the US is also paranoid as you are._

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!! I faht in your general di-rec-tion! Come back here you sniveling kah-niggits and take what you have coming to you!!


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

rt is a celebrity. Good advice about riding, racer, and cute. what more could a staulker want? lol


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 13, 2004)

kept man said:


> poutine.


De-lish!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hmm...*



Picard said:


> ... US has too much crime hence you are dam paranoid, psychopathic that you assume everyone else outside the US is also paranoid as you are. Let me tell you mahgnillig, Many people in Canada don't share your paranoia.


See this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=932598#poststop


Picard said:



> ... The crime rate has increased in Canadian big cities such as toronto. I want to do night ride again but a little hesitant about the risk of getting mugg.


----------

